# Strictly 7 customers/owners...?



## TheAbortionMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a Strictly 7 customer and just curious about other customers' experiences with them.

To anyone who owns an S7G,

How long did it take for you to actually receive the guitar from date of order?

Or anyone who has one ordered, 

How long have you been waiting and what is your opinion of the "update" system?

Cheers


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

I dont have personal experience but I've heard enough and seen enough on here to know you are probably better off spending your money with someone like Carvin.


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 30, 2012)

I also haven't had experience with them, but I can attest to Carvin's craftsmanship. It's really top notch.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a guitar on order through them at the moment. Ordered my custom on Feb. 8 2011. They had some trouble with the neck measurements, and then I had made some slight changes. Bla Bla Bla, 18 months later. 
The update system to me is inconsistent. It never seems to be around the same time of the month. That being said, I don't mind the current layout. I have no trouble finding my name and the info they give is short and to the point. They are switching to a serial number sytem for the next update however. Every curent customer will receive a serial number that goes along with their orders.
I'm really not trying to bash S7, so I won't. They are really nice guys and seem to be making an attempt to satisfy everyones wants and needs. Maybe they just took too much on for the amount of employees they have. Hopefully the finished product will be worth the wait.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Oct 30, 2012)

I am waiting for a guitar from S7 as well. It's been since June 2011 since I made my first deposit and during the last update it appeared that only my guitar body was finished. At first, for the first 6 months, communication between S7 and the customers was pretty good. The owner Jim, even made time to answer all the questions that I had prior to my build even beginning, or before I made my deposit. He was also diligent at first about returning my phone calls. But slowly the monthly customer update emails began fading into bimonthly emails and signature guitars started popping out. Now I see many signature customers receiving their orders, even though my order has been in the works for months. I just disheartening patiently waiting and then seeing others beat you to the finish, despite starting way ahead of them. 

I can't speak of build quality because I have not received my guitar yet. I only personally know 1 guitarist who has owned a S7 guitar and he loves it. It's even a bolt-on neck. And if you've seen S7 bolt-ons, then you know what I'm talking about, and why I'm surprised. I trust this guys opinion too because he has wood working and luthier experience, which counts for a little credit.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 30, 2012)

Paul from s7g reached out to introduce himself to me because they posted pics of my new build. A comment was made about how shitty looking my fingerboard was and i agrees. Below was my respose to his introduction to me. The fact that his introduction to me was after i recieved my build is the first mistake since paul should have been given a list of all clients to establish communication. He only knew of me because of my postings. All my dealings have been with jim. Jim is a good guy. 

This was my second build with s7 and i was extremely disappointed with the level of customer service this time around. The mass update system was terrible and did not acurately communicate the progress of my build vs. What i was told. By the time i saw any WIP pics i believe it was june and it was a picture of my guitar not even cut yet..however referencing the updates i was told my guitar was already cut way before that. There are also a few other issues i might need to discuss but i need to see my order invoice, i lost it and asked jim for it on friday and was told i would have it over the weekend. I would like to commend curran. The moment he got my guitar for final assembly he was on point with communication,pics,and final setup. Thank you for your time


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't get a S7G built, but I attained one thru a trade... probably the best 7 string I've held in my hands... but I haven't tried many... just Ibanez, Schecter... and that's it! I'd definitely snag another one. They are a new company so some kinks are bound to be found. I don't think Jackson, ESP and Carvin were flawless when they first started, ya know? I really like the different types of fretboard woods you can choose. Indian Rosewood is beautiful!


----------



## Navid (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm surprised, I didn't think S7 was so bad in customer service and communication.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had excellent customer service so far. Paul got in touch with me within ten minutes of me sending an email, and even with me flip-flopping with payment methods for the deposit, the whole thing was effortless.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 30, 2012)

I currently have two S7G 7 strings in my possession. One a custom the other a production model. 

My custom build took about a year to complete and Jim was extremely helpful throughout the whole process. If he didn't answer my emails that day, he got back to me very soon and would even make time to schedule a phone call. I've worked with many luthiers and no one has done this for me.

They are fantastic. The fretwork on each of them are top notch and they both play like butter. 

Just to let those know who don't already; Jim has been working another job for the last few years. It takes a lot of his time, and with the company growing I'm certain it makes him one of the busiest men alive. He announced recently that his last day at that other job will be in the beginning of November. So it should allow him to bring his focus 100% back to the guitars.

I am already planning my next builds with S7.


----------



## petervindel (Oct 30, 2012)

This was an upsetting read... 
I ordered my custom from them in August, and was told the wait was 4-6 months. 
I have read that they have hired some new guys and that Jim is now working full time at S7G. 

Anyone here order a guitar recently who can comment on the build time?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got my *strandberg-designed Boden 8 build from S7g, and until fairly recently I had a custom build from them (it's the myrtlewood topped 8 in the FS section, wish I could afford to buy it back). Both times, customer service was great. For the custom, I got quick emails and even some suggestions to make the build a bit more refined (jim suggested that we do a black stain-and-sand on the swamp ash body, and offered a different type of finish to help the top pop, also soft arm bevel to allow the top wood to not be cut through). 

As with BRJ, I guess builders just like me or something. I've been really pleased with these companies that people seem to not like . Anywho, S7G got SUPER busy this past year, and I think they're on the road to getting thing running smoothly, so if they have features that you're particularly a fan of, they get my endorsement. Hell, maybe I can get a signature model from them too someday


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess smaller scale operations like this are just more vulnerable to things that knock expected progress back.

When you don't have a bunch of factories and dozens of dudes, what would be a minor setback can screw you over for some time.

Just speculation on why there's such a range of feedback on things.


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Oct 31, 2012)

I ordered in March and was quoted "5 to 6 months...Hopefully sooner"
Still not finished, and now I've seen them repeatedly tell potential customers that builds will be completed in 4 months. Also customer service was fantastic (at first) and the guys are super friendly. (Paul/Jim) But..... The updates are pretty poor in my IMO. 3 consecutive months my axe was untouched. And now I'm extremely disheartened to read that some people have been waiting over 12 months. 
I truly hope this guitar will be worth the wait.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 31, 2012)

TheAbortionMachine said:


> 3 consecutive months my axe was untouched.



Ouch. Stuff like this is why I'm really nervous about ordering customs in general. Luckily, if the Bodens aren't completed in time, Ola will just send his viking hordes over to 'Murricuh and whip them into shape. That's basically what I'm hoping for anyways.


----------



## mcd (Oct 31, 2012)

I was quoted a 6 month build from them, I was going to go with them but they had a problem finding certain wood at reasonable prices. The customer service was top notch with out actually getting a build done.

I will probably give them a try after my custom order comes in from another company and i get to have it around for a few months. Everything I've heard about them is top notch usually with a few gripes here and there. If the only worry i have is a guitar not making dead line, but being top notch, then i'm fine with that.


----------



## petervindel (Oct 31, 2012)

I have just talked to Paul and he said everything was on schedule. 
He also said they had some new guys on the team to make sure they reach their deadlines


----------



## will_shred (Nov 2, 2012)

To me this seems like a case of S7 bit off way more than they could chew... This is why I know some guys have a max order number per year (I know ......... won't really do more than 10 a year, also only does one at a time)


----------



## JSanta (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't speak to what their own instruments, but their correspondence with me about my Boden 8 has been excellent. I should have the guitar at the end of the month, and I will post a review at that time. For the past two months, any questions I've had Paul has emailed me back within a day or two.


----------



## aaron_rose (Nov 4, 2012)

I own a custom cobra 8 string from Jim and everybody at s7. The original time was supposed to be around 6 months and ended up being 12. The reasons for this are many and all legitimate. Patience is the biggest lesson I learned from my custom guitar ordering and waiting process. 

That being said, they were always friendly and didn't jump on you when you got anxious instead met it with understanding. 

The guitar I ordered is the finest guitar I have ever played and I have played a lot of guitars over the past 25 or so years. Yes it's really heavy but that's ok, the tone is outstanding. Yes the neck is ten miles wide but that's also ok it's an 8 sting! There are a couple of glue lines present on the fret wood lam but not very noticeable unless you get in really close. It stays in tune, the hardware is all proper. The action is at that amazing location just above fret buzz in the friggin sweet spot of the gods. the guitar is balanced on your shoulder and effortless to play.

Well worth the wait.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got mine used and it should arrive tomorrow. I emailed Paul and asked some questions about refinishes and what not. He emailed me back the same night and said if I felt like the guitar needed refinished (it being used and all for scratches and such) that S7G would refinish it in the same stain or any solid color, body headstock (and neck if I chose) with a fret job and full setup for $250 and certify that the finish was done by them for resale value. Now that sounds like a solid company right there to me. A fret job and setup could cost as much as $175 - $200 from some techs. A setup at GC is $90 in itself. lol


----------



## thrsher (Nov 8, 2012)

their follow through on their word is terrible. Ive been waiting two weeks now for a copy of my invoice. spoke to both Jim and Paul about it. something so simple and cant even get that done. how about the constant post of "update will be out today" then it doesn't get sent out for a week later almost every time constantly.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 8, 2012)

They were really quick to answer all my questions as well but I was on the fence about the plain esthetics of their Cobra, no carves & the neck profiles. While I was deciding, I talked to a few owners, then went another direction with another builder. A month or so later I got an email about ordering a Boden 8, I was specing a Cobra, I let it dye.


----------



## Ghost40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I did not end up buying from Strictly 7, but they were quick to answer emails. They were polite, and the guy I was dealing with through email (i think it was Paul), really was patient with me as I had a lot of questions. In the end of the day, I decided on PRS as I didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Nov 8, 2012)

Ive had good and bad experiences with them.i feel like my guitar was just thrown together quickly and didn't get a final inspection before giving it to me. im actually going to the shop today to get a couple imperfections fixed. i would post the pics of the imperfections but i dont want to bash them cause jim is a good dude. if the imperfections cant be fixed thats a different story and i will get my money back. and maybe there will be some pics. but the only reason i havent posted a NGD is because of these imperfections.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine arrived this morning. I gotta be honest, I'm loving this thing. The neck shape felt weird at first because it's kind of a D shape, flat on the back but the bass side is ever so slightly thicker than the treble side. After a few minutes it was effortless. It's the only neck I've played in a long time that didn't make my hand hurt doing big chords. The whole guitar gets a plus in my book.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 8, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Mine arrived this morning. I gotta be honest, I'm loving this thing. The neck shape felt weird at first because it's kind of a D shape, flat on the back but the bass side is ever so slightly thicker than the treble side. After a few minutes it was effortless. It's the only neck I've played in a long time that didn't make my hand hurt doing big chords. The whole guitar gets a plus in my book.


 

slightly misleading, should have noted you bought your axe second hand and didn't have direct involvement with the company and build


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't see how that's misleading at all, considering the name of the thread is Strictly 7 customers/OWNERS. Considering I'm an owner, and stated in my last post before it arrived today I got this used... I didn't mislead anyone at all.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 9, 2012)

And the questions asked by the author pertained strictly to customers/OWNERS who have orders in with the company currently or own Guitars which they purchased directly from s7


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 9, 2012)

And I thought it was worth mentioning to people that I've had contact with Paul from S7 and he was super helpful in the fact that I bought my S7 used and gave me a lot of info on the options that were available to me with the guitar. They are willing to refinish their guitars at any point. That's some pretty important information for ANY S7 owner new, used, production or custom don't you think? I can attest to the communication and speed of that communication. Which was a topic in this discussion not only by the op but by other posters as well. So I think I was pretty well on target. Obviously you didn't read my earlier post where I specifically stated I got mine used and my communication with the company. I had a positive experience to share with the op about the company. I think that's relevant here, since others shared their experience or lack of and tried to steer him toward Carvin. I like the company, I like how they were cool with the fact I bought my guitar second hand and are willing to work on it for a fair price and that's something the op should know in his consideration.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 9, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## Slaeyer (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm just about to place an order with S7, and that thread really irritated me. 
Now I'm not that sure anymore, if I'd like them to build my custom, as I'm really not into waiting more than the 4-5 months (2 weeks ago Paul said it would take that long...)


----------



## AscendingMatt (Nov 11, 2012)

Slaeyer said:


> I'm just about to place an order with S7, and that thread really irritated me.
> Now I'm not that sure anymore, if I'd like them to build my custom, as I'm really not into waiting more than the 4-5 months (2 weeks ago Paul said it would take that long...)




Just dont get your hopes up. thats all i have to say


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 11, 2012)

Slaeyer said:


> I'm just about to place an order with S7, and that thread really irritated me.
> Now I'm not that sure anymore, if I'd like them to build my custom, as I'm really not into waiting more than the 4-5 months (2 weeks ago Paul said it would take that long...)



How much are you planning to spend, if you don't mind me asking?

There are honestly some amazing builders and production models that may be in your price range. With a sketchy reputation, I wouldn't order form S7 until I head some total praise.


----------



## Slaeyer (Nov 11, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> How much are you planning to spend, if you don't mind me asking?



I thought about 2000 euro (including shipping, VAT, customs, etc... around 2000$ for guitars from the US)


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sketchy reputation? Where do you get sketchy? It's a growing company. Bernice Rico Jr has the same problems while still being held in pretty high regard without being called sketchy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Bernice Rico Jr has the same problems while still *being held in pretty high regard* without being called sketchy.



I would beg to differ.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well for most people Max. lol I consider Michael T's situation with BRJ sketchy. Dude was supposed to have his guitar LAST October, which was pushed back a few months then. Still hasn't recieved it. That's sketchy. But still, because quoted times run over and they have a hard time keeping up with updates isn't sketchy when they are reportedly adding people to aid in production. I would rather them be working on a guitar than emailing me, same for other peoples guitars. If they are taking time to photograph my guitar someone else's isn't getting worked on. A quoted build time is just that. A quote. How many times have you been quoted a premium on insurance and then it changes on you or goes up? Things happen and times get pushed back. See what I'm sayin?


----------



## purpledc (Nov 11, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Well for most people Max. lol I consider Michael T's situation with BRJ sketchy. Dude was supposed to have his guitar LAST October, which was pushed back a few months then. Still hasn't recieved it. That's sketchy. But still, because quoted times run over and they have a hard time keeping up with updates isn't sketchy when they are reportedly adding people to aid in production. I would rather them be working on a guitar than emailing me, same for other peoples guitars. If they are taking time to photograph my guitar someone else's isn't getting worked on. A quoted build time is just that. A quote. How many times have you been quoted a premium on insurance and then it changes on you or goes up? Things happen and times get pushed back. See what I'm sayin?




Trust me man. Do a little more research on BRJ. His "sketchiness" predates his company and gos back to the days he worked for his father at B.C. Rich. Honestly with the crap be pulled back then, Im simply amazed he 1. Even got a new company off the ground and 2. Has managed to NOT completely run it into the dirt yet. The information is out there. You simply need to want to find it. And it really needs not be mentioned on this forum and bring even more attention to the guy. Long story short he has a history of lying about things and not making good on promises. Basically the very definition of sketchy. As far as your experience with S7G it doesnt surprise me that he gave you good customer service. He was trying to gain your business. But order a guitar from him. And when it doesnt meet the deadline see how much of that good customer service is provided after he has your money.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 11, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Well for most people Max. lol I consider Michael T's situation with BRJ sketchy. Dude was supposed to have his guitar LAST October, *which was pushed back a few months then*. *Still hasn't recieved it*. That's sketchy. But still, because quoted times run over and they have a hard time keeping up with updates isn't sketchy when they are reportedly adding people to aid in production. I would rather them be working on a guitar than emailing me, same for other peoples guitars. If they are taking time to photograph my guitar someone else's isn't getting worked on. A quoted build time is just that. A quote. How many times have you been quoted a premium on insurance and then it changes on you or goes up? Things happen and times get pushed back. See what I'm sayin?



Ha...ha...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  Wow...just Wow.

There is a 2000 post thread about how sketchy Bernie is. Holloway got a 3-4 grand guitar where the top wasn't fuckin' glued on correctly. ELQ got a really sketchy guitar: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/201175-rico-returns.html

He did add people to the company...that promptly failed to meet their promises. Seriously, the BRJ BFR thread is a must read.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I made my point very vague there. lmao Some people still hold BRJ in high regard despite his sketchiness. Trust me, Michael T is a good friend in person, not just on here so I know the deal with that. It just seems like after reading all of these threads (BRJ, Roter, Sherman) people would do more research on things. If you like the quality of an instrument you will have the patience to wait for it even if it takes longer than expected, but you also have to know when to call it and get your cash back, especially from a US Manufacturer cuz, well you have stuff to protect your money here in the states. But, I'm also an impatient bastard so I empathize with you all.  I plan on ordering a custom from S7 so we will see how that goes I guess. But I can kind of see it from S7's side as well trying to keep up is what makes or breaks a business and it's all in how you handle that and there are going to be hiccups in the road.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 11, 2012)

BUT, they need to quote deadlines they can hit with production being behind and being understaffed and if they aren't being up front on the phone or in emails, that will definitely break their growth.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 12, 2012)

This is sad that this has turned into a S7 and BRJ bashing thread. My S7 only took a few months longer than quoted. Was I upset? No. I've had a guitar that I've waited 3+ years to receive (I won't mention who) before when I was only quoted a few months. That was when I was upset.

I'm completely happy with my guitar. Jim and the guys have shown me the best customer service from any guitar company that I've had contact with. And I've owned a LOT of guitars and contacted a lot of companies. 



Danukenator said:


> I wouldn't order form S7 until I head some total praise.



Are you just skipping through this thread and only reading the negative? There are positive reviews in this thread, and many other threads giving positive feedback about S7. Mine being one of them.


tl;dr - Don't turn this into a hate thread. I'm EXTREMELY happy with my instruments and have absolutely no complaints about the company. I'd order from them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 12, 2012)

Of course I'm not just reading the bad stuff, plenty of people have had a good experience with the company. However, in a market that has tons of good options, why take one that people have had issues with. 

If I was going to get a Strictly 7, I would wait until I no longer hear bad things. However, it's your money to gamble on. That's just my .


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 12, 2012)

Regarding Strictly 7, It seems like their reputation and thus their growth has out-paced their staffing and capacity. I have heard nothing but awesome stuff regarding their guitars, though...this thread included.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 12, 2012)

build quality is good. never had anything bad to say about that other than you should really start working on an angled headstock for their models


----------



## Slaeyer (Nov 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> ...you should really start working on an angled headstock for their models



That would definitely be a great idea!


I finally decided not to order from S7.
Even though everyone praises their customer service, I have not been too happy with it. The mails I got were all very short and a lot of my questions have not been answered at all. 

I'm also not sure if its a good idea to trust someone and pay him in advance if that person is not able to keep up to the promised schedule. And at least for me ordering a custom guitar requires trusting the company.
IMHO S7 could just be honest and tell that processing an order takes up to 12 months or more. 
With some custom shops, like Daemoness, you need to wait way longer before the guitar is finally finished. (I think its 17-19 months at the moment) Still I would probably prefer spending my money with them, because they are honest enough to tell their customers in their first mail that it will take that long.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Nov 14, 2012)

^ exactly! That was my whole thing that made me upset with them. They, "Paul" initially told me 3-4 months then after that "soon". Then after that my build hasnt even been touched. All the Boden 8's that were ordered 3.5 months after i put my order in were completed and shipped out! Its BS i felt like i didnt matter cause im not in a band that can help promote them like Ola or whatever. Its just very annoying to lead someone on like that and get their hopes up when all they want to hear is the truth. Rant over


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2012)

If a company did that in any other business it would be classified as a bit of a bait-and switch no? 

Attract customers with promised short delivery dates you can't meet, then take way longer.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> build quality is good. never had anything bad to say about that other than you should really start working on an angled headstock for their models



Isn't a string tree standard on all guitars now? I thought I remember them saying that. If not I'll just ask for one 

I'm really interested in getting one, because they offer longer scale lengths than 27" and I can still somewhat afford a S7. I wanna play one before I'd consider ordering, all this talk of super thin necks has me a bit worried


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 14, 2012)

Slaeyer said:


> I'm just about to place an order with S7, and that thread really irritated me.
> Now I'm not that sure anymore, if I'd like them to build my custom, as I'm really not into waiting more than the 4-5 months (2 weeks ago Paul said it would take that long...)


 
Check out Skervesen. Their build quality is good and they are fast.

Plus, I imagine it will save money on shipping and import fees since its another EU country.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 14, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> ^ exactly! That was my whole thing that made me upset with them. They, "Paul" initially told me 3-4 months then after that "soon". Then after that my build hasnt even been touched. All the Boden 8's that were ordered 3.5 months after i put my order in were completed and shipped out! Its BS i felt like i didnt matter cause im not in a band that can help promote them like Ola or whatever. Its just very annoying to lead someone on like that and get their hopes up when all they want to hear is the truth. Rant over



and AscendingMatt placed his order 4 months after me and got his before me.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 14, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Isn't a string tree standard on all guitars now? I thought I remember them saying that. If not I'll just ask for one
> 
> I'm really interested in getting one, because they offer longer scale lengths than 27" and I can still somewhat afford a S7. I wanna play one before I'd consider ordering, all this talk of super thin necks has me a bit worried



im not sure if its standard but its ok, at least they added it to compensate for the straight headstock.

also, their necks are not thin


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> im not sure if its standard but its ok, at least they added it to compensate for the straight headstock.
> 
> also, their necks are not thin


 
Mine isn't thin per say. But it doesn't play like it's fat. It's strange. It has some girth to it but it's comfortable and doesn't slow my playing down. That kind of how yours feels?


----------



## thrsher (Nov 14, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Mine isn't thin per say. But it doesn't play like it's fat. It's strange. It has some girth to it but it's comfortable and doesn't slow my playing down. That kind of how yours feels?



i would describe it as girth and flat.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 14, 2012)

mine wasn't terrible when I got it. Sure, I could have gotten more out of it for what I paid and it was delayed a while but Jim kept decent contact with me.


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Nov 26, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Isn't a string tree standard on all guitars now? I thought I remember them saying that. If not I'll just ask for one
> 
> I'm really interested in getting one, because they offer longer scale lengths than 27" and I can still somewhat afford a S7. I wanna play one before I'd consider ordering, all this talk of super thin necks has me a bit worried



I got my Solar today and I would not say the neck is super thin, I wouldn't even consider it to be "regular thin".


----------



## Philligan (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys  I can live with some flat, but I'd read somewhere that they're pretty much the thinnest 8 string necks out there, glad to hear it's not true.


----------



## Slaeyer (Dec 5, 2012)

Just saw that S7 has 10 S8s nearly ready, which can be bought on first come first serve basis. 

Is it just me who's wondering about that? I mean some people seem to wait for their orders.. and some of them are several months overdue...


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 5, 2012)

^ i still havent got mine back from getting the imperfections fixed.

I DOUBT its even been started. i dropped it off at the shop on oct 30th


----------



## nothingleft09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm... Interesting. I'm ordering my 8 string at tax time so I guess we will see how that goes.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Dec 17, 2012)

Curran from S7 just e-mailed me, and my guitar is on his bench. Should be assembled by tomorrow. Despite it being 22 months since I placed my order, the guys at Strictly 7(especially Jim) have been extremely nice and easy to deal with. Hopefully me and few others will have some NGD threads comin up.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 17, 2012)

BodyOrigami said:


> Curran from S7 just e-mailed me, and my guitar is on his bench. Should be assembled by tomorrow. Despite it being 22 months since I placed my order, the guys at Strictly 7(especially Jim) have been extremely nice and easy to deal with. Hopefully me and few others will have some NGD threads comin up.



Hope curran doesnt mees yours up like he did mine! i got an email from jim saying my guitar should be back from getting the imperfections fixed wed. Im still annoyed that he told me 2 weeks over a month ago that it will be done.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 26, 2012)

while we are at it, mine had a bad pickup installed, waiting on a new one. told him dec 6, still waiting for it. im planning on selling mine as soon as i get the replacement pickup. im done playing S7G


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2012)

Well my experience would say nice guys, but nice doesn't correlate to skill in craft. Not in the least. Mine returned about as soon as it arrived.

Like Stealth said in post 2. Just get a carvin, cheaper, better guitar, it arrives quickly. It is not perfect, it has less options, but it is a better instrument. I have owned 3 carvins, and although I have moved on from them to bigger better things music (G&L, Music Man, ETC). They play as well as any other 1500$ guitar and give you a lot of freedom to choose.


----------



## TheAbortionMachine (Jan 2, 2013)

thrsher said:


> while we are at it, mine had a bad pickup installed, waiting on a new one. told him dec 6, still waiting for it. im planning on selling mine as soon as i get the replacement pickup. im done playing S7G


Bad pickup?... Faulty?

What pickup was it?


----------



## thrsher (Jan 29, 2013)

taken from the s7g facebook
Hello to everyone in the S7G family. Jim here, rare appearance, but a necessity at this point it would seem.

As many are aware both Allan Marcus and Paul DeMaio have left Strictly 7 for various reasons of which are not relevant here or anywhere else in a public forum. I personally wish them both the best of success in their new endeavors and I am sure their futures are bright. Like all relationships in life, nothing lasts forever. The decisions made by Allan, Paul, and myself are what they are, nothing more. People can read into whatever they choose, I can't control that nor do I want to. Doesn't really matter.

At the end of the day, S7G is still making great guitars both the S7G line as well as continued production of the Strandberg Boden 7 and 8 models. 2013 sees S7G with my own paint booth which will accelerate build times for sure; and if the hoopla at NAMM is any indicator, we will double our growth from last year. There are new employees on the horizon, and although Allan and Paul will be missed, their departures will not affect the quality of the S7G products nor the growth of S7G which is destined to continue to rise.

I have been sent comments posted elsewhere that infer I am somehow becoming greedy or lowering the quality of the product somehow? And now that personnel changes have occurred, somehow there is no one left to build the guitars except a "CNC"? Newsflash, no one in S7G has built a guitar by hand from start to finish, ever, not me, Allan, or any of the other 5 employees (nor 95% of the industry I'd guess since we all use CNC's now except for a treasured few who are the true luthiers in my book). I'm sure we could, but we would only build 2-3 a month and they would have to cost $6,000 ; )

Contrary to apparent perception in the internet world, S7G is made up of 7, now 5, employees all of whom play a vital role in bringing the S7G and Strandberg Boden models to the consumer. To assume otherwise is absurd, ignorant, offensive, and short-sighted. Additionally, all my employees are very good or great even, so the loss of 1 or 2 is sad from a family standpoint, but everyone is replaceable, including me. We are building guitars, not nuclear missiles. And, as many reading this can attest to, not every family gets along with one and other all the time. 

I'm not the first guy to build guitars, nor am I the best guy; I am not so full of myself that I believe we are the be all end all of the guitar world. We build excellent guitars in the USA with only the best quality components, at a price that is difficult to match. That will never change. I have been approached by 3 separate companies over the past 2 years to move my manufacturing to the Pacific Rim, I declined, because it isn't about how much money I can make...it is about how many quality guitars can we build in the USA while providing a comfortable living for my employees, their families, and mine. Period. Additionally, how many more people can I employ in the U.S. as the years progress and offer them the same thrill of getting that e-mail from a customer who loves their guitar and can't wait to melt faces with the crushing tone of an S7G Guitar. Not too many jobs as cool as building guitars for a living, IMHO.

Although we are admittedly slow, the end result is usually worth the wait in most instances. I am not perfect, and have made mistakes in the guitar building process, but I am as honest as the day is long and correct those errors; and I am man enough to admit when I have made a mistake. Ask anyone who has one of my guitars and you will know it is true. Hearsay and opinion is the scourge of the human race. Truth will always win in the end. Have a question, ask me, but don't assume someone other than the source knows the answer. Even when I am not the responsible party for a mistake or flaw in a guitar, it is my fault, I am the end point for "passing the buck".

Customer service is critical and everyone who works for me understands the consumer is spending a lot of hard earned money to buy our products, so we all take pride in the end result. I'm a hard guy to work for and don't always share the same vision as others around me, but at the end of it all, I will know I have done things honest, fair, and the way I wanted them done, for better or worse.

So I will repeat myself once again, I wish Allan and Paul the very best and this decision to part ways is in everyone's best interest. If people have questions or concerns I would encourage you to direct them to me specifically, rather than post opinions, half truths, or guesses in a public forum.

Thank you all for your time, support, energy, and well wishes. 2013 is going to be an incredible year. So many great things coming down the pike for S7G and Strandberg and all the artists, dealers, suppliers, etc. who are involved with S7G.

All of the artists have great things on their calendars and we will be releasing some very cool new signature lines soon. (Jim Hughes, Acle Kahney, John Comprix, Josh Travis, Dusty Emer, Ola Englund, and Simone Bertozzi's first ever S7G BASS all have their sig models coming out...so whoever said the production on those has stopped is frankly an ignorant fool who obviously doesn't work for S7G) hence solidifying my statement of hearsay and opinion. Ask and you shall receive an answer. If you don't get it from the horses mouth (or the fat guy who owns S7G), then that leave's you as the horses'...fill in the blank yourself ; )

Finally, please be on the lookout for an amazing new band, Gemini Syndrome, as Mike Salerno has joined the S7G family! More info on all the artists will be forthcoming. The website is under going major reconstruction, thanks to the amazing foundation put in place by Paul and his cousin, we can build on it further.

Peace,
Jim


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 29, 2013)

.. so who are Allan and Paul..??


----------



## thrsher (Jan 29, 2013)

allan marcus was from my understand jims right hand man from the begining(and over saw the strandberg work, he went out to ola to learn directly from him). Allan did my final setup on my first build and it was perfect. paul was he customer serivce/internet rep. the day to day face of s7g


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 29, 2013)

Dayum^


----------



## Philligan (Jan 29, 2013)

Interesting. That's a bummer than Allan left, when I talked to him he was a really nice guy. Hopefully it was indeed for the best.

It's interesting what Jim said, and cool that he's being honest, but there is one thing that kinda worries me. The main complaint I've been seeing from people is that S7G bit(es) off more than they can chew, and basically people end up waiting a long time. Mostly because of all the signatures, and the Strandbergs. It's funny how Jim acknowledges the wait time, then announces another large handful of signatures coming out.

I think they'd be better off committing to either just customs or just signatures/productions  or at least setting up two different shops, so they're basically two separate entities.

Having said that, they're definitely good guys who are working hard, and their guitars almost always look amazing. I don't think I'm in a rush to order a custom from them after reading everything (including their updates), but I'd still love to get a Boden from them if I could afford it.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 29, 2013)

i know allan on a personal level and i know him and jim always butted heads. Also allan and paul are in "The Drake Equation" and they are starting to write music and going to be doing a tour overseas. Although allan did amazing work and i am perturbed that this happend. (because allan was amazing at setting up guitars and basically everything about guitars) i am skeptical to see how these new S7G's will come out in the future. Paul i didnt know very well but he was a great dude and knows his stuff. He also works for Randall as well. My


----------



## Yoims (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered my S7 in October, and it was completely untouched until last week. At the time they had told me 6-8 months, but that could shorten in 2013 since they were making some changes to the company. 

As far as I know, the body for my guitar was either just cut, or hasn't even been cut yet. 

I was skeptical to ordering an S7, mainly because I'm a lefty. Not many luthiers have experience building a left handed guitar, and even though you can claim that any good luthier should be able to build one, it still really is a completely backwards method. However, I decided to go with them after some conversations with both Paul and Jim at the time, and their responses and customer service was great then. 

I also figured, for the kind of music I play, they were pretty much building the guitar I would need. I don't consider myself anywhere near an expert on guitar, but there's nothing I love more than playing, and I decided to make the investment.

I will agree, that the customer service decreases a lot over time, mainly because in the past 5 months I've only received 2-3 actual updates, and my guitar was untouched for several months. 

It's true that a lot of people who ordered or order the signature models get them a lot faster, rather than those who get actual customs. I find it a bit unfair, but at the same time all of those customs as far as I've seen have been near top notch. 

Obviously I'll post again when I actually get the guitar, and then I'll see if the lack of customer service and the long wait is worth it.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 17, 2013)

All I can say is that my wait time has been about 5 months and I got a note stating that my guitar would ship this coming week at some point. 

Jim is an absolutely fantastic guy and he and I have talked on the phone on a couple of occasions. Weve had a few good talks about things. 

Right now, that company is BOGGED DOWN, they are apparently training some new people but there's bound to be some kinks whenever a company blows up like S7 has. 

But at the end of the day, Jim cares about his customers and it shows. That is more than I can say about my experiences with LTD, Jackson and back in the day Yamaha. Those companies treated me like garbage but this was between 5-10 years ago. I havent rushed Jim or S7 in the slightest but Jim has been there to call and email to keep me posted. 

As for the build I cant speak about it yet but I will be able to in about a week hopefully. However what can be said,,, if S7 is THAT back ordered then they must be doing something really damn well.


----------



## noizfx (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not a customer nor an owner BUT I feel like I'm qualified to post here because:
1. a very good friend of mine is an owner and I have played his guitar (along with a few other S7Gs)
2. I'm actually the person who deals with S7G for him as my friend is not very good at English

Having said that, I would agree with some of the things mentioned here previously, they bit off more than they could chew, and the turnaround time was misleading etc etc, but they were very nice to deal with. Yes, like someone else said, nice doesn't really mean anything useful, but at least I know they're try their best to get things resolved. One issue with the delay is that they outsource the finishing process to another paint shop with their own orders, and obviously that paint shop will prioritize their own orders and delay the S7G orders, and that's what's causing the main delay. To solve that issues, S7G is building their own paint booth to do that in house. Anyways, I'm not trying to find excuses for them, but that's just what's going on.

About the guitars themselves... gotta be honest that they're not the prettiest looking guitars on the market, but they give out this "workhorse" feel, that they're the guitars that are meant to be played and abused. Having said that, they're still built nicely and don't have any particular flaws. They did have some screw ups though, that they installed the wrong pickup on my friend's guitar, good thing we spotted that before it was shipped so they swapped it back to the correct ones, however they forgot to change the pot (active to passive) still. So yes, they do seem like they were too busy and overlooked certain things, but when we told them they were willing to compensate and stuff, but that was a small issues we just got it fixed locally. 

Playability wise, they are indeed great guitars. The neck shape is really something else, it takes time to get used to, as it's quite fat and chunky, and feels like a piece of soap... but once you get used to it, it's very nice to play with and honestly you don't get fatigued easily. A few friends got together with the guitars, and I feel the S7G neck is easier to play with than another friend's ESP custom shop. 

So all in all, no, S7G is not perfect, they do make mistakes, they have and they probably still will until they're stabilized, but they are getting better, and they will admit their fault and make up for the mistakes they've made. But then again no guitars or guitar companies are perfect, what's important is that I've liked all the S7Gs I've played, even though none of them were mine, and my friend who is the owner is very happy with his.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 18, 2013)

Jim on facebook said:


> Newsflash, no one in S7G has built a guitar by hand from start to finish, ever, not me, Allan, or any of the other 5 employees.....



Man, THAT scares me. You should know what you are doing and switch to CNC then!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Mar 26, 2013)

Read into it a little more? All the guitars are done by CNC.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 26, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> Read into it a little more? All the guitars are done by CNC.


Read into it a little more? That's not what Walt said.
And I totally agree with him (but it worth what it worth...  )


----------



## nothingleft09 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's the way it read out to me. lol I'm not entirely sure myself that Jim meant inside S7 or outside of S7 on never building by hand though. Could go either way on that one.


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 26, 2013)

nothingleft09 said:


> That's the way it read out to me. lol I'm not entirely sure myself that Jim meant inside S7 or outside of S7 on never building by hand though. Could go either way on that one.


What Wakt said, I guess, and how I understand and agree to it, is that you better learn how to build a guitar, by hand (but it doesn't prevent to use router and stuff) and THEN, when you know your stuff, jump on CNC.
Here, it appears that they never build one by hand before jumping on CNC. And CNC doesn't program itself, until you prove me I'm wrong. So if you don't know how to build one, using a CNC will not help.

Also, about building by hands around here, they have a looooooooooot of preconceived ideas that would be great if they could keep it to their own, imo...


----------

